# First litter of Silver Fox babies



## Roll farms (Dec 10, 2011)

I bought DH a bred doe for our anniversary last month....she had kits today.  

He's such a nervous nelly he won't let me check / count them, but I see a wiggling nest.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, that is so neat! Hope to see pics of the little ones!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 11, 2011)

Tell "Nervous Nellie" to let you check to make sure babies are OK.  

Tell him Congratulations on his first Silver Fox babies for me.

Can't wait to hear the news of healthy kits.

K


----------



## secuono (Dec 11, 2011)

No no no no no! That's cheating! My crazy doe still hasn't given me any good kits or good mothering! No fair....


----------



## Citylife (Dec 11, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Tell "Nervous Nellie" to let you check to make sure babies are OK.
> 
> Tell him Congratulations on his first Silver Fox babies for me.
> 
> ...


x2  K is most definately right....  you need to take a looksy.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 11, 2011)

We lost a kit today, he found it outside the nest box, but the fur is still wiggling so we're hopeful.  

If I can sneak in there when he's not looking tomorrow I will get a count and report back.  Shhhhhhh!


----------



## BarredBuff (Dec 11, 2011)

Hopefully they do well! I am having to cull my Lop Buck because this is the FIRST time I have ever not been able to get kits...........ever


----------



## Citylife (Dec 12, 2011)

BarredBuff said:
			
		

> Hopefully they do well! I am having to cull my Lop Buck because this is the FIRST time I have ever not been able to get kits...........ever


A lot of us are having a hard time with our bucks as the heat made many sterile for 90 days.  Your NOT alone BarredBuff.  Chickens are slow laying, rabbits are having a hard time getting pregnant.  Its the goofy weather we have all been having.  My doe that always has 7 or 8 had one large baby which died.  Its been rough. 


Good luck on your babies of Silver Fox babies.......  I hope you can get in there and do a head count.
new babies are great!


----------



## RPC (Dec 17, 2011)

So Kim have you checked to see how many Kits you have?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 17, 2011)

Nope.  I'm still not allowed.  And since he's layed off now, he's always RIGHT THERE any time I go near the bunny barn. 

Protective 'mothers' can be so touchy....*sigh*


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 17, 2011)

OH!! Congrats   There is probably like 10 in there or something LOL  My does are starting to drive me INSANE with their stupid lack of mothering.  I sold a Cali doe because it was a good profit and she was a good fit for the lady getting started.  She was bred to my Mini Satin.  Well while I am here losing whole litters to mothers deciding to pull fur a day late, SHE had 12 healthy kits.  She lost one of them, but 11 of them are doing FAB for her.  I am happy that the lady is having a good experience for her first one, but am really getting annoyed with my girls!



> A lot of us are having a hard time with our bucks as the heat made many sterile for 90 days.  Your NOT alone BarredBuff.


X2 on this!  My one giant chin buck finally got the deed done after trying for 3 months.  Now I need to try my NZW who was sterile too.  I really wish I had someone closeby who could help me learn to palpate.  Then I wouldn't have to wait the whole month to see if they are bred.  I know I know, I have TRIED reading how to do it.  I still am lost.  I need someone to show me and be like "THIS is a pregnant doe.  Feel here, see that, yupp preggers.  Now this is an open doe.  Don't feel all that extra stuff do ya?"


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nope.  I'm still not allowed.  And since he's layed off now, he's always RIGHT THERE any time I go near the bunny barn.
> *
> Protective 'mothers' can be so touchy....*sigh**


lol.  Still a "Nervous Nellie".  

Oh well, I'll be patient until the Mother Hen decides to look to see what he has.  

K


----------



## Citylife (Dec 18, 2011)

I am hoping there arent any dead ones in there.  That could be gross.


----------



## RPC (Dec 18, 2011)

Tell Jeff you have to check because if there are anymore dead ones in there it could affect the live ones.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 18, 2011)

I did it, I did it!

Only 3 kits, but that's better than none, right?

I've never found a dead kit in w/ live ones, (although I'm sure it happens, there are bad moms in every species) so I wasn't too worried about that.  But all I had to verify there were kits were wiggling fur.  Heck, an opportunistic mouse mighta moved in for all I knew.

Soooo today he says, "Where you going?" and I said, "To count SF babies."  That man's never followed so close on my heels in his life, 

3 live kits from a brand new doe.....  

We now have 6 silver fox, from 3 different lines.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 19, 2011)

Brand new doe gave you or should I say your DH three live kits.  Congratulations!  

Thanks for quenching my curiosity.  

Hoping to see pics when DH is ready to actually pull them out of the nest box.  Or until they jump out, whichever your DH wants.  

K


----------



## Citylife (Dec 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I did it, I did it!
> 
> Only 3 kits, but that's better than none, right?
> 
> ...


I am proud of you for "womaning-up" and nudgin your way into the nest box.  Congradulations on the new babies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annanicole18 (Dec 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I did it, I did it!
> 
> Only 3 kits, but that's better than none, right?
> 
> ...


I'm jealous!!!   I'm waiting on my first litter right now not sure if it happen or not.  Will you be having any for sale from this litter or any other?  You are quite a distance from me but the DH knows these are rare rabbits and I have be trying to talk him back into goats...


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 19, 2011)

It depends on what these kits are.  If it's 2 does / 1 buck, we'll probably keep all 3.   If there are 2 bucks, we'll probably end up selling one.

But...we have 2 adult does we can breed, we're just waiting on the jr. buck to 'man up'....


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It depends on what these kits are.  If it's 2 does / 1 buck, we'll probably keep all 3.   If there are 2 bucks, we'll probably end up selling one.
> 
> But...we have 2 adult does we can breed, we're just waiting on the jr. buck to 'man up'....


Hoping there are two does and one buck in that nest for your DH.   Got my fingers and toes crossed for you and your DH.  

And tell that Jr. buck to "man up".  Or maybe he needs more practice?  Sometimes the Jr's need that extra practice to get it right.   But once they catch on, can't stop them. lol.  

K


----------

